# can you help me find this holy grail?



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm looking for steaming bread pans, to be able to bake at home as though with a steam injected oven.

The ones that I'm after are three parts, they are metal, and you put a measured amount of water in the bottom chamber. Then there's a "deck" to put your loaf on, and a lid. The amount of water is measured to be gone after the steaming time you want is up, so it will start baking your loaves with steam, then finish baking off the loaves without steam.

I am NOT talking about your basic pain de mie or pullman pan, these have another chamber for water.

My baking supplies wholesaler said he would be glad to get them in for me, but doesn't see them from any of his suppliers. If I could find out a manufacturer or source he'd be happy to get them for me (or maybe I could just get them directly too).

Anyone seen them or know a brand or who makes or distributes them? Bo Friberg mentions them in his books, other bread baking books mention them, but I have never seen them for sale.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

hi Stir it up,

is this what you are looking for?
Steam Baking Master French Bread Pan | The Fresh Loaf

I found the user manual here:
SafeManuals.com - Download the user guide BAPAROMA STEAM BAKING MASTER - user manual BAPAROMA STEAM BAKING MASTER - service manual - instructions BAPAROMA STEAM BAKING MASTER

Baparoma seems to be the distributor but can't find them on the web.

Luc H.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

:bounce:Yipee, thanks Luc! I will pass that info along to my wholesaler, and hopefully they can track them down for me. I'll also look on E-bay too I guess. 


Thanks again Luc, that was great that you tracked it down! 


If anyone has any further info please pass it along too.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I think that King Flour carries them. I'll be right back...going to check 
*******************

Couldn't find them after I did the search , but maybe if you call them they can direct you??? sorry.


----------

